# A true mystery wood



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

We've been trying to solve this wood I.D. mystery since the 16th of last month on another forum. Never seen one stump so many people for so long. I'm not going to say what has been ruled out so I don't cloudy anyone's slate. Tree was harvested on Long island. Here's the pics:
















































.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)




----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

The bark looks like hackberry. Never seen inside one so don't know what it looks like.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

The bark looks like my Ash tree in the backyard. Are there any photos of the leaves, or would that be cheating?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

It's not hackberry or ash. It's not red elm or any kind of elm either for those familiar with red elm. I didn't realize it until after I made this post, but someone had posted another guess that made sense to me. I've been stuck omn the yellow inner bark because it's not very common. Walnut has it but this isn't walnut of any kind (we don't think) and some other species have it but those don't have the heartwood like this. 

The guy that made the latest guess said he thought it was Kentucky Coffee tree. I did some searches and it looks like that may be right. But I haven't seen any mention anywhere yet about the KCT having yellow inner bark. Anyone know if it does? 

Going to jump over to Paul's site and see what he has . . . . . . 






.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I've been watching it over there too...I'm at a loss just as much as the ''experts''. Looking at the uncut bark when I first saw it I thought _maybe_ a species of elm I am not familiar with, but cut open I ruled out any of the elms-wrong grain...When I first saw the lumber I thought walnut family, but no way it is walnut or a relative (any I know first hand, like butternut) because they all (Juglans) have a distinct chambered pith, I see no defined pith here. I can think of a few species that are possible, then as soon as I want to say ''that's it'' something that absolutely rules it out is obvious.

I can tell you what it ain't...but I can't tell you what it is. :huh:



.


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

Don't suspose it's cottonwood - bark looks similar, wood looks vague similar, but I've only seen busted ones felled by wind.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow, TT, I don't know squat about bark apperance, but I'm really surprised that the wood isn't walnut. I've never seen anything that looked that much like walnut but wasn't. 

Have you checked out bark appearance for walnut sort-of-look-a-likes such as tzalam and mansonia? 

Paul


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Here are a couple more pics...I don't see the pith I would expect in walnut (or any Juglans relative) The man who is milling it said the log was 62'' diameter, that is pretty large.



















End cut walnut at my mill for comparison.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I guessed walnut too Paul, before I even thought to look at the pith but the mystery log has a tight pith, Here's a pic of a piece of walnut I am about to turn into splines. This is what's meant by chambered pith. 

















.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

:laughing:...We keep posting at the same time TT.


.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

When I noticed I just went in and got some tea to give you another minute to make a post about us posting simultaneously. Thank you for your cooperation. :jester:







.


----------



## pwoller (Dec 12, 2010)

Looks like Walnut to me but I'm no expert.


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Damn near close to walnut but the bark doesn't match up. Maybe walnut has been inbreading! Ha


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I haven't the foggiest so I'll just throw this out there....Chinese chestnut? 
http://www.arboristsite.com/milling-saw-mills/48609.htm


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks like walnut but not the right bark... Unusually dark hickory perhaps?... I could maybe see the china elm idea too...???

Clueless


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

TexasTimbers said:


> We've been trying to solve this wood I.D. mystery since the 16th of last month on another forum. Never seen one stump so many people for so long. I'm not going to say what has been ruled out so I don't cloudy anyone's slate. Tree was harvested on Long island. Here's the pics:
> 
> View attachment 21771
> 
> ...


Butternut ? I have cut lot's of it that's what it look's like. Should have a sweet smell like a nut . Once you cut butternut the smell will stay with you as far as telling if it is butternut. Like walnut smell or oak of course it could be lot's of oak wood but the smell will be their


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

It isn't Walnut, and Butternut has a chambered pith the same as Walnut so it's not Butternut. Looks a lot like it though. 

I've asked around on several forums if Coffee Tree a.k.a. Kentucky Coffee Tree has yellow inner bark but no one has responded yet. Not many sawyers have cut KCT. I've never even seen one in person. 





.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Here is a quote from a google search in a yahoo forum of some kind. I can't get the pic to pull up though.

"In case anybody out there ever mills some Kentucky Coffeetree and wonders if it
might be nice to leave on some of that pretty yellow sapwood, I'm here to tell
you, don't do it. It shrinks much much more than the heartwood. Take a look.

http://www.egroups.com/files/milling/Member+Photos/Mike+Kilway%27s+contributions\
/KC.jpg

Mike"


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Mike anytime you're logged in to something with an "s" behind the http as in "https:" then no one else can access that link because it is your secure account. 

But you have my interest piqued. Is that site accessible without having to sign in? If so just log out and go to it and then give us that link. I'd really like to see that pic. Of course you can also save it to your computer and them post it here. 

JFYI the pic in my original post doesn't have yellow sap, just yellow inner bark. Big difference but maybe the Yahoo guy didn't know the difference. 








.


----------



## 1066vik (Feb 18, 2011)

looks a lot like siberian elm bark & heartwood to me. (and it has a yellow/green cambium layer)


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I was also thinking it looked a lot like an elm. The cedar elm I am familiar with looks a lot like that, but does not have the yellow layer.


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 26, 2009)

*where's waldo?...*

where on Long Island was this found?


----------



## DRB (May 10, 2009)

The bark looks like English walnut to me the wood looks like walnut I think it may be a hybred black walnut/English or a straight English walnut though the wood looks a little different then most English I have seen. I know there is wide variation in color on English walnut. It could be something else but that is my guess.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

FiveOneSix said:


> where on Long Island was this found?


You can read the whole thread here. 



DRB said:


> The bark looks like English walnut to me the wood looks like walnut I think it may be a hybred black walnut/English or a straight English walnut though the wood looks a little different then most English I have seen. I know there is wide variation in color on English walnut. It could be something else but that is my guess.


Read the thread also. Others have also guessed English Walnut. You might throw your idea about it being a hybrid in the ring. It's just as valid an idea as anything else at this point. 






.


----------



## cw log&veneer (Mar 7, 2011)

*mystery tree*

looks to me like a cottonwood,is wood soft and fuzzy or could be a quaking aspen,wood looks a lot like walnut for sure


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

*willow*

Willow or chestnut would be my guess.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Here's the update to this thread after one of the Woodweb members who has some I.D. equipment (as do I but not as experienced with it's use as the other member) received a sample of the end grain from the log owner. 

Note: The Brian Dale refers to is the owner of the log. The Brian I am referring to is a different person altogether. 




NEW: #62 by Dale Lenz at Woodweb 3/07/2011 said:


> Got the wood sample today from Brian.
> 
> Easy to dent with finger nail
> Has tyloses
> ...


I wanted to dig further and here is what I posted in reply:



NEW: #64 by Texas Timbers at Woodweb 3/08/2011 said:


> It's good to know the mystery is solved.
> 
> I emailed Brian at Artisan Lumber in Lunenburg Mass. The reason I did was simply because of a comment he had made on his website, where he said that Butternut was their favorite N.A. hardwood. I took a chance that if it was his favorite he might have quite a bit of experience with it.
> 
> ...


If Brian is correct, there really isn't any Butternut left to speak of. 




del schisler said:


> Butternut ?


So Del, even if there isn't any 100% pure Butternut left you were closest, so you win the slice of Butternut pound cake. 






.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Glad to see the mystery is solved, I have been curious to know the answer to the mystery. That is interesting info on the butternut, please pass on to your other colleagues our thanks for their work in finding the answer. Butternut looks like a very pretty wood for sure.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

TexasTimbers said:


> Here's the update to this thread after one of the Woodweb members who has some I.D. equipment (as do I but not as experienced with it's use as the other member) received a sample of the end grain from the log owner.
> 
> Note: The Brian Dale refers to is the owner of the log. The Brian I am referring to is a different person altogether.
> 
> ...


I have some butternut wood. I cut this in 1982 some nice wood. If you find one it is half rotton. I lived on a farm yrs ago and we had a big butternut tree and had lot's of butternuts off of it . This was in illinois central part. I here this farm was log off so someone got the big tree and lot's of walnut Old growth tree's. Probly got them for nothing back than. Butternut wood when working with it has that real smell the same with walnut and oak + cherry the good old stuff Of course this is a what i call piss elm which has that bath room smell. And lot's of splinter's . Thanks for the cake i will stand in the drive way waiting ???


----------

